# shes not eating????



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

Newton has recently started having a dwindling appetite. She's not sick and I can sometimes get her to eat on her own, but as of the past few days she won't touch her feed on her own. I spent most of the other day in her pen with her and saw her food was barely touched all day. Sometimes she would go an nose it around,  grab some hay and act like she is going to eat it and the put it down.... she's drinking still and will eat bits and pieces from my hands... how worried should I be?


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 2, 2017)

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @Ferguson K @frustratedearthmother  are all great resources. 

She is how close to her due date? 2 weeks now? I have not made it that far in a goat pregnancy yet so I am not sure how worried to be. I know they tend to lose their appetites when they get close to labor some times but not sure.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @Ferguson K @frustratedearthmother  are all great resources.
> 
> She is how close to her due date? 2 weeks now? I have not made it that far in a goat pregnancy yet so I am not sure how worried to be. I know they tend to lose their appetites when they get close to labor some times but not sure.


She's two weeks at most.... I'm staring to think a bit sooner by the behaviour she has been showing the past few days.... but I've never dealt with a pregnant goat so I could be wrong. I have tried switching up her feed.... but she won't really touch it still.... except as soon as the chicken feed bin is open she will try to push me out of the way to " investigate" -_-


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 2, 2017)

Definitely don't let her get any of the chicken feed. It is very bad for goats and can be deadly. I would assume she is getting close to delivering but I can't be sure. The others will chime in when they come online with more knowledge.


----------



## Calendula (Feb 2, 2017)

I hope everything is alright with her. I've only dealt with a single kidding, but she didn't stop eating until the day that she gave birth. And even then, she hate her grain, just not her alfalfa pellets or hay.

I would give my opinion, but I'd rather see what the others say. 
I'm wondering... is that a sign of pregnancy toxemia...?


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> Definitely don't let her get any of the chicken feed. It is very bad for goats and can be deadly. I would assume she is getting close to delivering but I can't be sure. The others will chime in when they come online with more knowledge.


I make sure she doesn't but damn does she know how to use those horns when she isn't happy with me  she is definitly acting different than last week when she was all cuddly and cute  now she's a raging sack of horns and hormones and she is expressing her dislike of her situation. Urgh already have new bruises ... where did my cuddly goat go? (She still is at times but her mood switches quickly)


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

Calendula said:


> I hope everything is alright with her. I've only dealt with a single kidding, but she didn't stop eating until the day that she gave birth. And even then, she hate her grain, just not her alfalfa pellets or hay.
> 
> I would give my opinion, but I'd rather see what the others say.
> I'm wondering... is that a sign of pregnancy toxemia...?


That's what I'm scared of.... so really hope it isn't


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 2, 2017)

That is what I dislike about horned goats.... They know how to use them. 

I was thinking similar to @Calendula but I have no clue for any other symptoms. I know others are going to ask for photos of her udder and vulva as well as any other symptoms she is having.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> That is what I dislike about horned goats.... They know how to use them.
> 
> I was thinking similar to @Calendula but I have no clue for any other symptoms. I know others are going to ask for photos of her udder and vulva as well as any other symptoms she is having.


I have read over many threads and looked at pictures of goats close to birthing, she looks similar and all I'm really waiting for is the mucus plug. Like her vulva is puffy and her udder has developed a lot more than before though not as much as I would have liked it to be. And she is restless as hell...


----------



## Calendula (Feb 2, 2017)

I agree. Others are going to ask for pictures.  Those would be very helpful.
Did you check her ligaments?
I'm still only going off of the single kidding I had last year. And my months of reading.  But I know she acted differently before she gave birth. I know they can also "talk" to themselves, they'll stare into the distance, and generally act different than normal.
Maybe being mean is her way of telling you to get out so she can give birth. 

I found this link on Fias Co Farms about pregnancy toxemia:
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm
Hopefully that can help until others can get on.


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 2, 2017)

Newton. I wouldn't worry to much yet if she is attacking the chicken feed. How long has she not been eating and how much feed/grain did she get b4 she stopped.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

Calendula said:


> I agree. Others are going to ask for pictures.  Those would be very helpful.
> Did you check her ligaments?
> I'm still only going off of the single kidding I had last year. And my months of reading.  But I know she acted differently before she gave birth. I know they can also "talk" to themselves, they'll stare into the distance, and generally act different than normal.
> Maybe being mean is her way of telling you to get out so she can give birth.


I'll try and get some pictures, it will be hard to get on of her udder since she isn't shaved, and I'm guessing she is tender since she acts out if I try to touch her stomach anywhere near that area. And omg she doesn't stop talking if she sees me or even our chickens she will follow us along the fence line just the best way to describe it is "yelling " at us 
I don't really know how to check her ligaments.


----------



## Calendula (Feb 2, 2017)

Anything will be helpful.  Yep, that sounds like a typical pregnant goat to me. 

I'm a beginner at ligament-checking. I'm not even sure if what I felt last year was accurate.  I'm not even sure how to describe it....


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 2, 2017)

All of my goats yell at and chase me when I'm out there wanting to know what I'm bringing them (feeding time or not). But I can throw hay over the fence they will run to it then just as fast run away. Then later with that same untouched hay on the ground they will get their head stuck in the pen (inside the pasture) to get hay I brought to the others. Even with a constant ramming from the other goats and no way to pull her head out. Stupid goats.lol


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

I'll go out and get some pictures and post them momentarily


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

It's like she knows I'm trying to get pictures!she won't  let me even near her hind end *eye twitches in irritation*.... she was just being all cuddly and then I brought out the camera.. boom butt was against a post and she's not moving


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

Ok so from what I can tell her ligaments a "squishy" as people call it and her vulva is red and puffy, and idk if this is part of it BUT SHE'S RUBBING HERSELF AGAINST EVERYTHING! INCLUDING ME....
Not that I don't find it cute... she's just almost knocking me over


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2017)

Sounds to me like you'll be a kid owner within 24-48 hours. If she's a FF, she's probably confused and has no idea what's happening to her.


----------



## Calendula (Feb 2, 2017)

Haha. I understand that, @CLSranch. My girls have been fighting each other to be allowed out first.

Well, that sounds to me like a goat that could go into labor... how is her udder? Has she developed one yet?
I'm going to agree with @Latestarter.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

CLSranch said:


> Newton. I wouldn't worry to much yet if she is attacking the chicken feed. How long has she not been eating and how much feed/grain did she get b4 she stopped.


She hasn't really eaten for the past two days besides the things she's nibbled out now my hands... she not weak so I know she's not starving but , she is an animals were if there is food she wants to eat which is why I'm asking... well she has eaten but not very much just little nibbles here and there...


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

Calendula said:


> Haha. I understand that, @CLSranch. My girls have been fighting each other to be allowed out first.
> 
> Well, that sounds to me like a goat that could go into labor... how is her udder? Has she developed one yet?
> I'm going to agree with @Latestarter.


She does have an udder but it isn't that big... still small but she definitly has one...


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Sounds to me like you'll be a kid owner within 24-48 hours. If she's a FF, she's probably confused and has no idea what's happening to her.


I'm not quite sure about the ligaments though... just around her tail is really squishy...more so than usual, so I could be wrong....


----------



## Calendula (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, either way, I think Latestarter is right and she'll go within the next couple days. Some does don't bag up until after they kid, or right before.

What do you feed her? I'm a little worried about her not eating for two days.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

Calendula said:


> Well, either way, I think Latestarter is right and she'll go within the next couple days. Some does don't bag up until after they kid, or right before.
> 
> What do you feed her? I'm a little worried about her not eating for two days.


We have her on a mixture of sweet feed, and corn. We did have her on another feed before but she didn't really eat it much... our Billy did more than anything she just picked around it so we didn't get it again..
And as I said before she doesn't eat much but just little bits here and there


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 2, 2017)

You can get electrolytes that have other vitamins to put in the water. It wouldn't hurt anyway if she is fixing to kid. Make sure it's the only water available. I still wouldn't be worried yet. Sounds like she's close to kidding so eating less isn't surprising. You may walk back outside and see 2 on the ground in no time. Good Luck.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

CLSranch said:


> You can get electrolytes that have other vitamins to put in the water. It wouldn't hurt anyway if she is fixing to kid. Make sure it's the only water available. I still wouldn't be worried yet. Sounds like she's close to kidding so eating less isn't surprising. You may walk back outside and see 2 on the ground in no time. Good Luck.


Lol well I hope she atleast goes inside first ... cause there's snow on the ground here.. but yay! I'm excited!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2017)

Quite possibly Toxemia. I would be calling my vet.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Quite possibly Toxemia. I would be calling my vet.


I'm just curious ( and slightly worried) what's making you think it's toxemia?


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 2, 2017)

I have not dealt with pregnancy toxemia before, but I haven't had sheep as long as southern by choice and many others have had goats.

I do have the Storey book on raising sheep, and it gives 'refusal to eat' as one of the symptoms of pregnancy toxemia.  I imagine goats would be similar.  In pregnancy toxemia, their body isn't getting enough calories to support them and the lambs, so they start breaking down too much of their own body fat. This builds up too many ketones in their blood.  And yes it's very serious.  Please call your vet, and I hope things go well.


----------



## Calendula (Feb 2, 2017)

I had a feeling it might be.  I hope everything turns out well for her and the kids.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 2, 2017)

I would be suspicious of Toxemia as well. I have never had a goat with it but the symptoms fit. My goats will eat until the minute they go into labor and sometimes even that doesn't stop them. *I would be calling the vet *and I would be adding nutri-drench, karo syrup, and molasses to her water in the meantime. This is nothing to mess around with. 

She really needs some hay. The sweet feed is a a great secondary feed, corn is useless for protein, and they need protein to make milk. Alfalfa hay would be best, but not sure what you have up there. If you can't get hay at least get her some alfalfa pellets, she really needs the calcium and the protein that a legume based feed will offer. And I would get it ASAP. Toxemia is all food based. Ketosis can be caused by either too much, or too little grain, or the wrong type of grain and also poor quality hay/forage.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> I have not dealt with pregnancy toxemia before, but I haven't had sheep as long as southern by choice and many others have had goats.
> 
> I do have the Storey book on raising sheep, and it gives 'refusal to eat' as one of the symptoms of pregnancy toxemia.  I imagine goats would be similar.  In pregnancy toxemia, their body isn't getting enough calories to support them and the lambs, so they start breaking down too much of their own body fat. This builds up too many ketones in their blood.  And yes it's very serious.  Please call your vet, and I hope things go well.


I just sat down with her and just kept refilling my hands with food... she ate quite happily. She's drinking and her poop is quite normal.... I read in one of the symptoms that the poop pellets would be dry and few.... they are as plentiful as ever and look to be normal.... so she is eating ... and I think I might try and make one of the electrolyte drinks to get some nutrients into her. I will see if I can get her checked out by the vet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Newton has recently started having a dwindling appetite. She's not sick and I can sometimes get her to eat on her own, but as of I so *the past few days she won't touch her feed on her own. *pent most of the other day in her pen with her and saw her food was barely touched all day. Sometimes she would go an nose it around,  grab some hay and act like she is going to eat it and the put it down.... she's drinking still and will eat bits and pieces from my hands... how worried should I be?


Goats may go off feed hours before kidding but many eat while in labor. Since it has been several days that is *VERY* concerning.
I would take her temperature as well.
@norseofcourse  explained it very well and @Calendula  put up a link that you should read.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I would be suspicious of Toxemia as well. I have never had a goat with it but the symptoms fit. My goats will eat until the minute they go into labor and sometimes even that doesn't stop them. *I would be calling the vet *and I would be adding nutri-drench, karo syrup, and molasses to her water in the meantime. This is nothing to mess around with.
> 
> She really needs some hay. The sweet feed is a a great secondary feed, corn is useless for protein, and they need protein to make milk. Alfalfa hay would be best, but not sure what you have up there. If you can't get hay at least get her some alfalfa pellets, she really needs the calcium and the protein that a legume based feed will offer. And I would get it ASAP. Toxemia is all food based. Ketosis can be caused by either too much, or too little grain, or the wrong type of grain and also poor quality hay/forage.


She has hay in her pen with her and she has been munching on it a bit .. we have hay with alfalfa in it so since we don't have the pellets I'll try giving her some of that as well


----------



## babsbag (Feb 2, 2017)

OK, good. I thought from your post that she was only getting grain and corn and that concerned me.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

babsbag said:


> OK, good. I thought from your post that she was only getting grain and corn and that concerned me.


No, we make sure she has plenty of stuff she needs.from he moment we found out she was pregnant, we went over a list of foods she would need to keep her healthy.... At the moment she's going to town on a salt lick and seems to be showing a bit more of an appetite than earlier this morning. I find she is eating a bit more .... so I'm hoping that it isn't toxemia....


----------



## babsbag (Feb 2, 2017)

You can get ketone strips at some pharmacies and off of Amazon and test her urine.


----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 2, 2017)

Just now seeing this. 

I would be worried about toxemia as well.

I would at least CALL a vet and get advice, as we are not vets. Just owners.

If she eats when you're with her,  it may be that she has taught you what she wants.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 2, 2017)

I agree. It sounds like you are newer at this, I'd at least put a call into your vet and try to have a vet out soon. Might not be toxemia but it might. They can look okay one minute and be dead the next. 

I've been in goats a while now. I'm able to analyze my animals, look at the most likely scenario, and proceed in how I think is best. If I need antibiotics or am worried about something in particular, I call my vet. 
 When you are new, you are stepping into a different world. I'm not saying this to cut you down, we have all been there   But a newbie should be quicker to call a vet when something might be wrong. We cannot see your goat. She might be having a totally different issue. Getting help online is great- many are willing to help walk you through the process of goats, but when you have member after member recommending you call a vet, you should heed that advice. 

What is her temperature?
If she has a fever, giving all these sugars are terrible for her. IF she has toxemia, she will die without it. Just something to think about.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 2, 2017)

If you don't already, a reliable goat vet is something you NEED while raising goats, or even just owning them. They are invaluable in situations like this.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 2, 2017)

She doesn't have a fever (thankfully) and she's acting like normal again. I know you guys aren't trying to cut me down, and just trying to help. I am going to call and see if everything is OK. I just got back from checking up on her and she is sitting on her bed chewing cud. I'm hoping that's a good sign....


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 4, 2017)

Any news?


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 4, 2017)

She's ok... eating normally without me having to coax her. But now she's just restless and jumpy as hell... I moved and my jacket made a sound and she practically pooped herself, slight sign of the mucus plug or whatever it's called, going soon. So we're guessing the next few days.. which of course are the coldest ones ALL YEAR....


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm glad she's eating again and good luck!


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 5, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> I'm glad she's eating again and good luck!


Thanks, honestly I don't care if she has twins or even just a single kid. All I'm praying for is a healthy baby (ies)


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 11, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, is there any chance of me being sick affecting her or the birth? My dad and his girlfriend have been caring for her and just as a precaution, I've avoided contact (have a fever and bad cough, don't want to take any risks). Is there any danger?


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 11, 2017)

Usually no. I dont think so.


----------



## newton the goat (Feb 11, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> Usually no. I dont think so.


OK that's good. Was just curious. Thanks


----------

